# spsp on monday?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone fishin?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm thinking about it. its going to be a beautiful day...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

there aint no fish there....metapeake is the place to be..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll be there Tuesday


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

perch?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

perch


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn so whats up where everybody gonna be at. i'da posted in teh supporter forum.. but nobody looks in there and i figure it aint no hush hush


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Its either not like other years in that the two weeks before opening day people are slaying them at SPSP (I've only heard of a few this year), or people are just being very hush hush.

I was going to be at SPSP Monday, but now I have to work. So Tuesday instead!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I will be working ...     All friggin' weekend


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*im looking at wed*

I took off on Wednesday just for this.

figure it will be a good time, the rush will be over, others will have or tried to get theirs on Sun -Tues. Oh well we will see


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm thinking wednesday as well, see ya there


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

This weekend maybe SPSP EARLY in the a.m.

I'm thinking of heading South next week now that the weather has finally turned. Maybe Thursday. Neil? Teo?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Give me a call Neil, I'll hook up with you on Monday.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Give me a call Neil, I'll hook up with you on Monday.


Sorry Ant, you can't come. We don't want to watch you catching fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Sorry Ant, you can't come. We don't want to watch you catching fish.


ant you aint allowed to fish within 100 miles from me buddy. we are gonna need you to keep yo azz at home that day please so that the rest of us may actually hook up.... if you come..... im bringing 10 heavers and i will set 5 to your left and 5 to your right... my tossed cigarette butts my burn your fishing lines.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> I'm thinking of heading South next week now that the weather has finally turned. Maybe Thursday. Neil? Teo?



thinking of heading south after I finish up there on monday. depends on temps and winds of course, i wont make that call till monday. winds as of right now are still 10-20 north so im not too sure yet...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Don't any of you guys work!!!!

Man, I hate having to plan a week out
just to take a day off for fishing.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

NTKG said:


> thinking of heading south after I finish up there on monday. depends on temps and winds of course, i wont make that call till monday. winds as of right now are still 10-20 north so im not too sure yet...


Yeah, I've been watching them and temps as well. AK and I were supposed to go down this weekend but water temps aren't cooperating. Next week looks better.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Talapia said:


> Don't any of you guys work!!!!
> 
> Man, I hate having to plan a week out
> just to take a day off for fishing.


Come on T-man! The water is beckoning...


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So crawfish where are ya heading this weekend or next week, I might take a few days off soon, thinking about SPSP early. TRIGGER


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Talapia said:


> Don't any of you guys work!!!!
> 
> Man, I hate having to plan a week out
> just to take a day off for fishing.


I feel your pain  

I wanna go :fishing: real bad.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It's a good thing I have a 2 day tog 
adventure next week with Monty or
I would really be depressed! 

Nothing better than heading out on 
a limited load, extended tog trip 
to spots Monty has never fished
before.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> ant you aint allowed to fish within 100 miles from me buddy. we are gonna need you to keep yo azz at home that day please so that the rest of us may actually hook up.... if you come..... im bringing 10 heavers and i will set 5 to your left and 5 to your right... my tossed cigarette butts my burn your fishing lines.....


a little magazine time...and yer head balloons...
don't werry I just sent a lil note to the editor..tellin him the skinny...how long was that Cobia dead in yer cooler before you put on that white shirt and pretended you jus caught it? 

don't werry Craw-Daddy..we gonna hit that honey Hole @ VB...we'll let NTKG know ..after we catch all the fish


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Count Me In*

unless I have number 16 tooth extraction (16 so far) I hope just to be there (wishin or catchin) just to be! I wouldn't even care if 200+ showed up.:fishing:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> a little magazine time...and yer head balloons...
> don't werry I just sent a lil note to the editor..tellin him the skinny...how long was that Cobia dead in yer cooler before you put on that white shirt and pretended you jus caught it?
> 
> don't werry Craw-Daddy..we gonna hit that honey Hole @ VB...we'll let NTKG know ..after we catch all the fish



1. first off, how you gonna say that man????

2. secondly just cause you finally caught a drum after a 4 year hiatas your head balloons.

3. thirdly. dont make me bring up our kayaking endeavors. we dont wanna get ugly about how good at catching flounder you are?! 

4. keep messing around and i promise you another eel while your passed out... but in a new fun spot..


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

bwahaha so al is the one you put a eel in the mouth of. i still remember that story!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> 4. keep messing around and i promise you another eel while your passed out... but in a new fun spot..


He might actually likes that.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> He might actually likes that.



Oooooooo ----- watch out..   










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

so brian, whos your partner this time? did you trade out or is it you and chin teng again?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> so brian, whos your partner this time? did you trade out or is it you and chin teng again?


??Partner - LOL... CT is outta there.. Dat Bama can't even tell how many fish I threw back so you know I'm not hang'n w/ his punk arse anymore...   










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

All in love Neil.....

I was kiddin' about the letter to the editor...but those that were with ya that day....truly know the true Hollywood story...

I'll shoot ya the intel on that spot in VB when I catch me a nice feesh from it....


back to the Cobia...I'm supprised Teo didn't get the cover.....he is like an adorable ewok..compared to your ugly mug!!!!

BTW- watch where ya step. Hate fer ya ta get a rusty nail sinker in yer foot


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> ??Partner - LOL... CT is outta there.. Dat Bama can't even tell how many fish I threw back so you know I'm not hang'n w/ his punk arse anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, how you gonna be saying that? One minor transgression... I thought we was friends   

_____________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hahaha anyways gotta head off to work, then gotta study like crazy to make up so i can get some fishing time, then to school tomorrow, then fish till tuesday, then cram for an exam, then rest...unless it doesnt rain like its supposed to, gawd i hope it rains otherwise ill be a zombie!

pm me or call the celly

eugene


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I knew there was a reason I didn't like Huntsman . . . your link for that pic is messed up . . . you wanna go to REDSKINS.COM . . . not HTTP://www.I_BLEW_UP_OUR_PLAYOFFS_BY_MISSING_A_SNAP.com


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> I knew there was a reason I didn't like Huntsman . . . your link for that pic is messed up . . . you wanna go to REDSKINS.COM . . . not HTTP://www.I_BLEW_UP_OUR_PLAYOFFS_BY_MISSING_A_SNAP.com


Some people just have no shame, they 
will just put any kind of garbage 
in their sig line.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Hey Hey... I didn't criticize you having a criminal in your sig line so get off mine...  

All DEEZ DARN HATAS.... Get over it... It's all gravy season is just around the bend so I'll reserve any further coments until then... Hush Puppies... :--| 










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, how you gonna be saying that? One minor transgression... I thought we was friends
> 
> _____________________
> *WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


hehehehehehehhehe..... 










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> BTW- watch where ya step. Hate fer ya ta get a rusty nail sinker in yer foot




hey man you know whats up? that sinker in the picture on the third page.... you happen to recognize that faithful sinker??????????? 


dont me mad at me cause your wifey clipped your wings till fall... at least now ya got an excuse why ya aint catch a brown thing this summer!!!!   

all love brother.... you sure you dont wanna call lin sick monday and catch 2 croakers 4 spot and a blue?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh and BTW- - - - - 










LOL...      










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> ??Partner - LOL... CT is outta there.. Dat Bama can't even tell how many fish I threw back so you know I'm not hang'n w/ his punk arse anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry CT, the truth shall set you free!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Oh and BTW- - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me poop runs down hill and guess where that piss is going??? Cowpies...LMAO


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That's messed up. I'm probably the only asian guy on this board that isn't allowed to fish with the AC.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Anthony said:


> That's messed up. I'm probably the only asian guy on this board that isn't allowed to fish with the AC.


In your case I think that might be a compliment to your fishing prowess. If I have read correctly you always outfish every one in the group (so I have heard). Your welcome to fish with the WBB!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> In your case I think that might be a compliment to your fishing prowess. If I have read correctly you always outfish every one in the group (so I have heard). Your welcome to fish with the WBB!


I wouldn't fish with Anthony either. He was killing the togs while no one else was catching at IRI... I like NTKG's setup while fishing with Anthony. 10 rods spread between Anthony and me. Too bad if you have 10 rods out for tog fishing, you gonna look like an idiot...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wow, did SeaSalt just call NTKG an IDIOT?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Wow, did SeaSalt just call NTKG an IDIOT?


tog fishing... buddy. I said tog fishing. 
you are definitely getting some lead thrown your way... "watch out Trevor!! sorry about that, must have been a bad knot... "  

on the side note, did you read the post on VA board on James River Pier? croaker bite is hot.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, but I could care less about croakaz, opening day is TOMORROW! My mind is on one thing and one thing only - hint - it involves beating all the yahoos to my fishing spot, large bloods, and even larger rockfish.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

wait whos an idiot?
wait anthony, youre asian? could've fooled me. hehe


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

The weather tomorrow and the next few days looks too good to be true. I find that in the perfect weather, I haven't caught swat but a tan. Now to locate good bloodworms for tomorrow!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Who's got da woims???? :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Haters Haters Haters... get a grip -*



fishbait said:


> Don't worry CT, the truth shall set you free!


Geez - Mr. Miagi speeks again... does he ever STHU -












fishbreath said:


> Seems to me poop runs down hill and guess where that piss is going??? Cowpies...LMAO


Milt... notice the runoff barrier that proceeds the pissy skins....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*lmao!!!*


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Piss on da Girls, you got me covered on da Woims???


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Piss on da Girls, you got me covered on da Woims???


How many?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Just a dozen, I can't stay all day. If you think that'll do...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Just a dozen, I can't stay all day. If you think that'll do...


Gotcha.. if not I may have extra...


----------

